# My first go at a new shed



## kenmac (24 Sep 2011)

This is my first project, a new shed. 
I got the base finished today, but has been a real pain as I used reclaimed timber, so it was trim a bit here & add a bit there.


----------



## maltrout512 (24 Sep 2011)

Every man has to have a shed.Good on you. I take it that you have sat it on slabs and that there is no damp cover as such between the ground and the floor. I'm not picking but there may be a problem with both at some point. I am not an expert in building regs etc just a point of my view.


As always


Many Thanks


----------



## Fromey (24 Sep 2011)

Nothing better than a shed-thread!


----------



## kenmac (24 Sep 2011)

maltrout512":1op3cno5 said:


> Every man has to have a shed.Good on you. I take it that you have sat it on slabs and that there is no damp cover as such between the ground and the floor. I'm not picking but there may be a problem with both at some point. I am not an expert in building regs etc just a point of my view.



It's base sits on 7ft long concrete fence posts plus packing to level it off as our garden is up & down all over, so the clearance underneath at it's lowest is 4 inch's & it's highest is 8 inch's so no wood sits on the grass & I thought with the amount of space underneath will stop a lot of damp plus the sides will go all the the way down the bottom section of the base so it wont be exposed the elements.

Do you lot think I need to put a damp proof membrane in somewhere then?


----------



## chippy1970 (24 Sep 2011)

All you need is a roll of dpc between the concrete posts and the timber


----------



## Lons (24 Sep 2011)

What Chippy - says or eventually you'll get damp problems.

You might be able to lever / jack it up to slide the DPC between the timber and concrete.

personally, I'd have put a in full sheet of damp proof membrane to protect the whole floor.

Bob


----------



## maltrout512 (24 Sep 2011)

kenmac":lwerqror said:


> maltrout512":lwerqror said:
> 
> 
> > Every man has to have a shed.Good on you. I take it that you have sat it on slabs and that there is no damp cover as such between the ground and the floor. I'm not picking but there may be a problem with both at some point. I am not an expert in building regs etc just a point of my view.
> ...



Basically yes. As been said,between wood and concrete. You say that the sides will go right down to the ground, which will cut out any air flow that you need. So where is any air/damp or not going. (up through the wooden floor) I'm not saying that you have to go overboard but if it's put in first it's not going to be one big job later.


All the best


----------



## angelboy (25 Sep 2011)

How long is it going to last? It'll be years before the damp gets through I would think.

Maybe this might help
http://www.wickes.co.uk/liquid-damp-pro ... vt/241217/


----------



## powertools (25 Sep 2011)

Don't be put off by all of this. 
I have a garden shed that is built on slabs from a concrete coal bunker and has been in place for 25 years with no problem.
Don't forget they make boats from concrete it does not absorb water like bricks.
Concrete posts are used for fencing and the lower board to prolong the life of the wood panels.
The only thing I would say is that you need a gap between the sides and the ground for air flow.
I for one would like you to continue posting pics of your progress.


----------



## condeesteso (25 Sep 2011)

me too - love a good shed thread! my two pence worth is this - if still practical get the dpm under (between timber and concrete), plus, leave a gap between bottom of walls and ground - as said above, for 'breathing'. Assuming there will be no guttering to roof (wouldn't bother myself) it's very good indeed to dig a small trench all around (about 9 x 9") and fill with pea shingle - called a French drain I believe, and really good at dispersing water away / down.
Basically, I have said before I have never come across a workshop that was too dry... ever, ever. Do what you can at this stage to make it great to work in later. The other one will be insulation, as we get say 5 months where it can be a tads nippy!


----------



## kenmac (25 Sep 2011)

Cheers everyone for the advice, i'll get some DPC down & I know I said the outside walls will go all the way down but I only meant down to half an inch past the base just so the water drips off without running under & sitting on the base, so that will still give me 3.5 to 7.5 inches at the bottom around all four walls for ventilation.

Cheers
Ken


----------



## Lons (26 Sep 2011)

kenmac":2kykybgh said:


> Cheers everyone for the advice, i'll get some DPC down & I know I said the outside walls will go all the way down but I only meant down to half an inch past the base just so the water drips off without running under & sitting on the base, so that will still give me 3.5 to 7.5 inches at the bottom around all four walls for ventilation.
> 
> Cheers
> Ken



Keep the pics coming Ken.


Some of the comments might have sounded negative (including mine) but you'll find the guys on here just want to help and whilst just individual opinions, they are built on experience.

Very easy to put in preventive measures at the start, even if over the top sometimes as too late, difficult or expensive to find out later. Anything that helps protect against dreaded damp and rust has to be worth doing.

cheers

Bob


----------



## kenmac (26 Sep 2011)

Lons":1dbs58sf said:


> kenmac":1dbs58sf said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers everyone for the advice, i'll get some DPC down & I know I said the outside walls will go all the way down but I only meant down to half an inch past the base just so the water drips off without running under & sitting on the base, so that will still give me 3.5 to 7.5 inches at the bottom around all four walls for ventilation.
> ...



No problems Bob, if you lot don't tell me where I've gone wrong or missed something I'll never learn for the future & I need all the help I can get :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Sep 2011)

My shed is in dire need of replacement. So, I will be training up Number One Son to do the grunt work, next Spring! 
I know I could get another one for about £200.00 but would it last any longer? I doubt it. 

I shall be watching this thread with interest; and collecting my pressure treated 3 x 2s and 4 x 2s etc... !

Cheers and Bester Luck

John  

PS.

Ken, 

I should have left enough space between the boundary fences and the shed walls to get a 'creosote' spray nozzle in there. That's one reason my shed is starting to crumble. It's against a wall. 

John  

.


----------



## Blister (27 Sep 2011)

Well !

is it finished yet :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## kenmac (26 Oct 2011)

Well some progress on the shed, base now done & started on the walls.


----------



## jack55 (27 Oct 2011)

The uprights seem to have a wide spacing between them, you may want to add a few more in??


----------



## kenmac (27 Oct 2011)

Ok I'll get on to that at the weekend  , I thought I'd only need them spaced at 4ft for the ply, so I guess 2ft with noggins


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Oct 2011)

kenmac":2q6g6ckb said:


> Ok I'll get on to that at the weekend  , I thought I'd only need them spaced at 4ft for the ply, so I guess 2ft with noggins



2 foot intervals should be okay. 

Make a 'jig' out of 2 x 2. 
Inside dimensions same as outside dimensions of each section of your shed. Build the frames inside the jig, 
That way you know each section will be the same size. Horizontals between each upright are a help with stability too. You don't really have to 'half-lap' those in, as you can stagger them, and screw through into end grain to hold them in place. Cladding etc will do the rest. 

Building inside the 'jig' will make the whole job easier, and it's definitely less struggle to clad with the frames flat across trestles. Once you have your sections they will go together more quickly too. 

HTH

John


----------



## kenmac (25 Nov 2011)

Well just a quick update.
The frame is 99% done for the walls, getting the timber for the roof & to finish the stud work both sides of the door frame today, & I've started the cladding.


----------



## bosshogg (25 Nov 2011)

Before you get the bottom T&G liner boards on, you might want to staple on some mesh around the bottom to provide a barrier against rats and other unwanted visitors, whilst at the same time allowing unimpeded ventilation. Galvanised chicken wire is good as it lasts along time, albeit it will not keep out wasps and the like...bosshogg


----------



## jack55 (28 Nov 2011)

hi Just for future reference, depending if your going to insulate the shed. I would have wrapped a waterproof breathable membrane around the frame then put the cladding on. Stops the wind blowing rain through and imperfections in the cladding. Even better if you add a further inch batten over the membrane then the cladding gives an air flow round both sides of the cladding.


----------



## condeesteso (29 Nov 2011)

Very nicely done indeed - your carcase stock was posh!... I generally use the structural C16 stuff (tannelised, slightly rounded edges for no useful reason, but it's cheap). What are the plans re insulation (internally) and is the roof insulated? Not being picky, just interested to know (my shop is hovering around 7 degrees as I write). Too mean to run regular heating


----------



## chippy1970 (3 Dec 2011)

kenmac":3sfor9t1 said:


>



Just a quick one, I would'nt have fixed the cladding the way you have it will tend to curl up if you fix it like you have with just one fixing in the centre of the board you really need two fixings or you can secret nail just one fixing on one edge that way the last fixing holds the edge of the next board and is equal to having two fixings.


----------



## kenmac (4 Dec 2011)

condeesteso":zil01ii4 said:


> Very nicely done indeed - your carcase stock was posh!... I generally use the structural C16 stuff (tannelised, slightly rounded edges for no useful reason, but it's cheap). What are the plans re insulation (internally) and is the roof insulated? Not being picky, just interested to know (my shop is hovering around 7 degrees as I write). Too mean to run regular heating



I don't know if your referring to my shed or the lovely one that jack55 has, if mine I'm going to use Glass fibre insulation then ply it out inside & as far as heating it goes I'm looking at these http://www.tubeheat.co.uk/low_cost.php


----------



## kenmac (4 Dec 2011)

chippy1970":m963dwrz said:


> kenmac":m963dwrz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Cheers chippy I'll get right on to that on this wall and do the other ones with two fixings top & bottom


----------



## jack55 (8 Dec 2011)

Hi if you are gong to use glass fibre and if you haven't cladded the other sides I would put a membrane between the cladding and the frame just to make sure the insulation stays dry and don't forget a vapour barrier between the internal cladding and the frame. Although OSB is reportedly a good vapour barrier on its own. How do you propose to make the roof?


----------



## kenmac (2 Jul 2012)

Well just a quick update on my progress on the shed, it's far from perfect but has been a great learning curve.














































Just got to save up for the electrician to come round and wire it up properly


----------



## condeesteso (2 Jul 2012)

Looking very good... tidy too (for now). But I am intrigued by the row of spray bottles under the window, and indeed by the number of fluids generally (shelf above window). And a keyboard... what's the plan?


----------



## kenmac (3 Jul 2012)

condeesteso":i58ubdxx said:


> Looking very good... tidy too (for now). But I am intrigued by the row of spray bottles under the window, and indeed by the number of fluids generally (shelf above window). And a keyboard... what's the plan?



All the spray bottles are for cleaning my car & the top 5lt bottles are to top up the spray ones along with various polishes & wax's, the keyboard is just for the computer & I have no plans for the shed it's just for me to have a getaway as our son has mental health problems so it's just a retreat when it gets on top of me


----------



## condeesteso (3 Jul 2012)

Excellent, a very versatile workplace and maybe a haven too sometimes. Enjoy!


----------



## WandrinAndy (4 Jul 2012)

Great result kenmac =D> 

I envy you having all those studs from which to hang things.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Lons (4 Jul 2012)

kenmac":3dfq6k4e said:


> condeesteso":3dfq6k4e said:
> 
> 
> > All the spray bottles are for cleaning my car & the top 5lt bottles are to top up the spray ones along with various polishes & wax's,



My wife says I'm OTT about cleaning my car - wait 'til I show her that pic :lol: :lol: 

I'm curious to know what they all are. I have loads but not that many (got to go and look now 'cause I could be wrong :roll: ). Do you use a snowfoam gun as well?

Shed is excellent btw

Bob


----------

